# The pied piper of anti-politics - Russell Brand



## Warrigal (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't know about you but I wouldn't follow him into a room full of free Belgian chocolate.

Anyone have any opinions about Russell Brand and his latest campaign?
Me, I think this is just more attention seeking behaviour but does he have a point?



> *Brand is the pied piper of anti-politics - don't follow*
> 
> The Drum
> By     Shaun Crowe
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh..... that's who that is!!    I saw him interviewed on cable a week or so ago and wondered who the hell he was... He's a different sort... very odd looking IMO.  I just caught bits and pieces of what he was saying... the accent fascinated me more than the words..  I know I kept thinking.."and why is this guy an authority?"


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

He looks a bit like Charles Manson. :cower:

I agree on the glitter-eating thing, though.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes!  A young Charlie!  Just needs a swasticka on his forehead!


----------



## oakapple (Oct 31, 2014)

He is engaging, articulate and totally anarchic, but also very strange in all sorts of ways. He is also very childish.No, nobody should pay any attention at all to his  chatterings.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 31, 2014)

He's a sensationalist..trying so hard to be famous it's embarrassing..no talent apart from his big mouth

a Z lister...and a dirty uncouth little boy..


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not familiar with his politics, but saw a comedy act of his quite some time ago. He was HILARIOUS!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2014)

He's selling his latest book called Revolution so he'll be on to a new subject soon enough.
It must be a very clever book. See how Love is embedded in the title.
What kind of love he's talking about is uncertain. He used to boast that he "could shag for England."


----------



## drifter (Oct 31, 2014)

Who is Russell Brand? Is he an Australian? Is he an actor, or movie star? I see him all over the computer and all i can tell about him is he needs a good haircut.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2014)

He is an English comedian who has delusions of genius.
He shouldn't believe his own publicity.


----------



## Debby (Nov 1, 2014)

Russell Brand is amazing in my opinion.  He is so articulate and his thoughts turn on a dime and the sentiment that he is expressing is exactly what the Occupy Movement was saying in 2013 plus he understands better than most that we are all connected on this planet and that what affects me, affects you and then touches the next guy, etc.  

He doesn't have delusions of genius, he is a genius and spending some time watching both his stand up (which pokes holes in all society's sacred cows) and then coming to understand even a little bit how he sees humanity and our connection to this world and the need to take care of one another and love one another (and no smut involved please) is the proof of that.

Here are a few videos that I think might help you have a bit of an understanding of who he is and what he's pushing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bKQXmvdr8o  Russell speaking about our spiritual lives  (genius!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtOR__vtzXA  Russel Brand speaking to students at Cambridge University

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en9yNEkU5kU  Russell with the Dalai Llama  (who by the way, thinks Russells openness and transparency is wonderful)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRgu3V6Ex_A  Russell with Quantum physicist John Hagelin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6DH0Jhglp4  Russell picks on Hugo Boss for making uniforms for the Nazi's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBA6qlHW8po  Russell interviews Westboro Baptist Church members.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynUjo99Gzbk  Russell chastises several MSNBC hosts for rudeness.


Can you tell that I love him?  He is so articulate and has a huge vocabulary and is extremely quick witted (which I suppose a comedian needs)   My husband and I often put on one of these videos to watch while we eat supper because he's so interesting and entertaining at the same time.


----------



## Debby (Nov 1, 2014)

As for the years he was awarded the 'Shagger of the Year', he was a raging heroin addict for much of his younger life but he's been clean for eleven years now and his life has turned around and his focus has expanded to a realization of the need for a different conversation about our interactions with one another on both a personal and a global level.  He is most definitely not an idiot.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

If Jack Nicolson and Charles Manson had a love child...................................


----------



## Debby (Nov 1, 2014)

I find it amazing that everyone wants to focus on the mans looks rather than the quality of his words and spirit.  If he was a woman and people were having that kind of attitude, there would be major poop hitting the propeller over it,  as in 'how dare you focus on (her) looks!  Don't you know she has a mind?'.  That was exactly the point he made to those three people who work for MSNBC (the last video).  He tells those three hosts to 'look beyond the superficial, that's the problem with current affairs, you forget about what is important and you allow the agenda to be decided by superficial imformation, what am I saying, what am I thinking, don't worry about (what I'm wearing) these things are redundant.....'


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 1, 2014)

Twixie said:


> He's a sensationalist..trying so hard to be famous it's embarrassing..no talent apart from his big mouth
> 
> a Z lister...and a dirty uncouth little boy..



The type reminds me of Howard Stern.       It's easy to be an anarchist, being a principal in building workable societal systems requires more effort.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes he's regularly invited onto our screens with the hope he will say something totally outrageous..It's like watching someone go quite mad...His eyes bulge.. he foams at the mouth...he goes further and further..until the TV bosses are satisfied...

He doesn't disappoint..:boxing:


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

Debby said:


> I find it amazing that everyone wants to focus on the mans looks rather than the quality of his words and spirit.  If he was a woman and people were having that kind of attitude, there would be major poop hitting the propeller over it,  as in 'how dare you focus on (her) looks!  Don't you know she has a mind?'.  That was exactly the point he made to those three people who work for MSNBC (the last video).  He tells those three hosts to 'look beyond the superficial, that's the problem with current affairs, you forget about what is important and you allow the agenda to be decided by superficial imformation, what am I saying, what am I thinking, don't worry about (what I'm wearing) these things are redundant.....'



So what makes him an expert?   What are his credentials?   Why should anyone listen to him?


----------



## oakapple (Nov 1, 2014)

I really don't think the man is a genius at all. There are those who thought that Robin Williams was a genius[and both of them may be, as comedians] but that's as far as it goes.It's easy to be anarchic when you are on 'the up' and have plenty of money.
He is naive and childish [why can't we all just hug each other etc...]and also, yes, a little bit sly as well.All comedians [most, anyway] do 'social comment' that is what makes it funny, we all can laugh at the same things that happen to all of us.Billy Connelly was doing this long before Brand came along, and so much better too [if you don't mind the effing and blinding.]I always get the feeling with Russell Brand that he is laughing behind his hand when making comments anyway.


----------



## Debby (Nov 1, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> So what makes him an expert?   What are his credentials?   Why should anyone listen to him?




No one and especially him, is suggesting that he is an expert on politics or quantum physics, but he is talking about something that in our acceptance of the capitalist system [or even any other system that is currently at work on the planet (communism, socialism)]  we have forgotten, which is that we are all the same in our life needs (love, food, water, shelter) and that it is inherently wrong that we allow anyone on the planet to go without even while allowing rules and laws that allow a tiny few to gather everything into their own greedy hands.  And by the way, that will get worse not better, unless there is a heart change in society.

Genius doesn't just mean a high IQ.  It also means being able to think creatively, use wisdom, and I think he possesses that ability to see through the rhetoric that we as a society use to disengage from the social costs of our appetites at the expense of the have-nots of the world.  

I also believe that he shows an element of genius (thinks creatively) when he uses the art of comedy or satire to highlight the problems and the ridiculousness of our sad attempts at patching over things as we endeavour to make ourselves feel better about the fact that there are millions of people right now this moment watching as their starving children lay in the dirt while they die.   And we apply those bandaid solutions by dishing out foreign aid all the while knowing that a huge amount of that money is going to go into the pockets of the CEO's of those aid organizations or worse yet will simply go into the coffers of problematic governments in third world countries.  What he is saying is 'end the bandaids and change the system (or better yet our hearts?) to help the helpless, then we have a right to feel like we've accomplished something.

We should listen to him for the same reason we listen to this new Pope, or the Dalai Llama or Ghandi or any other person who speaks to the need for loving each other enough to actually care enough to change the system so that the subjective 'all' will benefit from the immense wealth of resources that are available on this planet.  We should listen to him because he calls for loving your neighbour, whether that neighbour is in the house next door or in some poor country on the other side of the planet.  His words and his heart are his credentials.

Malala's 'words and her heart' are her credentials and they are the only reason we should listen to her.  She's only a child, her life experience while tragic is limited and she has no university degrees behind her name and yet we listen to her.  Russell is simply one more loud voice calling out for the same ideals that Malala stands for.  Fairness, equality, justice......


----------



## Twixie (Nov 1, 2014)

Russell Brand is an actor, radio talk show host, and standup comedian with an estimated net worth of $15 million....so..he could give some of that to the poor?

Malala had the misfortune to be shot whilst she was attending school...or the fortune, whichever way you look at it..I think she is carefully coached and groomed about what she is going to say..


----------



## Debby (Nov 1, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> The type reminds me of Howard Stern.       It's easy to be an anarchist, being a principal in building workable societal systems requires more effort.




It starts with the ideas doesn't it?  And if enough people get the same idea, then eventually those with the skills necessary begin looking at the increasing pressure to make those changes and thus change happens.  But if we all sit around like deaf mutes and say nothing because 'I don't have the requisite skills or credentials 'or refuse to listen because he makes a living doing stand-up comedy or whatever, why should anything change because then the assumption is that we all like it this way.  So maybe that's the question he's asking every time he opens his mouth and he's saying it to you and he's saying it to me and to everyone who bothers to listen,  "do you like it this way with poverty, starvation, massive death and destruction for the sake of a few (who have shares in weapons manufacturing companies) and a financial and resource imbalance that is murderous in its effect on the people of the world?".

Considering that he has 7.67 million followers, I'd say that right there is evidence that what he's saying is ringing the bells for a lot of folks.  And ask yourself, how many of those 7.67 million might be developing the very skills that may in the years to come bring about some of the changes that he's calling for.


----------



## Debby (Nov 1, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Russell Brand is an actor, radio talk show host, and standup comedian with an estimated net worth of $15 million....so..he could give some of that to the poor?
> 
> Malala had the misfortune to be shot whilst she was attending school...or the fortune, whichever way you look at it..I think she is carefully coached and groomed about what she is going to say..





http://perezhilton.com/fitperez/2012-12-13-russell-brand-homeless-budget-donations#.VFUWYEtRrlI  ($1500.00 a month handed out to street people even when he's out of town!)

https://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/russell-brand  (List of the causes and charities he supports)

http://www.giving-news.com/news/2060/russell-brand-give-it-up.html  (organizes and 'fronts' a charity that works to help drug addicts of Wembley)

http://www.heatworld.com/2014/10/ru...-he-s-donating-it-to-good-causes#.VFUmpEtRrlI  (announced that as of 2014, any money he earns will be donated to charities)


I'd say he's doing his share.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 2, 2014)

Debby, you obviously like him a lot, but I wish he could 'do his share' quietly.Everything he says ups his profile and publicity is meat and drink to any celebrity.I haven't seen anything about him that I like at all, I find him quite irritating.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm with you, oakapple, I don't often feel like this but I have a visceral aversion to this man. I've tried to watch him a few times but after a few minutes I have to turn him off. I can't even watch him to study him carefully. Irritating doesn't begin to describe the effect he has on me.


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> I find it amazing that everyone wants to focus on the mans looks rather than the quality of his words and spirit.  If he was a woman and people were having that kind of attitude, there would be major poop hitting the propeller over it,  as in 'how dare you focus on (her) looks!  Don't you know she has a mind?'.  That was exactly the point he made to those three people who work for MSNBC (the last video).  He tells those three hosts to 'look beyond the superficial, that's the problem with current affairs, you forget about what is important and you allow the agenda to be decided by superficial imformation, what am I saying, what am I thinking, don't worry about (what I'm wearing) these things are redundant.....'



I agree Debbie with all you say about Russell Brand, who I have followed on and off for some time, and lately seen him become more and more active in directly helping the disenfanchised. I watch his "Trews" channel on youtube http://is.gd/9DPeh1 where he gives a more open view on topical news items, than most of our biased and morally corrupt media.

He ruffles the feathers of most of the middle class and others in the UK because he has a an "Essex" accent which to English ears can sound unintelligent (thick), and his history as a drug and sex addict are not acceptable to many. He admits he is a narcissist, and his personality is OTT at times, but I feel its a case of looking beyond the messenger and absorbing the message, what he says I feel is very relevant to our (UK and many others) broken political systems. 

He uses his celebrity status to draw attention to inequalities in our society, and actually takes part in various protest meetings and has recently succeeded in helping prevent evictions in the "New Era Estate" in London. http://is.gd/dZvqkj he is putting into action what he preaches.
I do virtually nothing to bring about change so can only applaud him for doing his bit.


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

A new feature film starring Russell Brand is being released later this month "The Emperors New Clothes" http://is.gd/hO6uXM


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I'm with you, oakapple, I don't often feel like this but I have a visceral aversion to this man. I've tried to watch him a few times but after a few minutes I have to turn him off. I can't even watch him to study him carefully. Irritating doesn't begin to describe the effect he has on me.



Ditto DW...he makes my skin crawl, it's not a physical thing, there's something deep within this man which is unsettling...I think his true personality surfaced when he made that very cruel public phone call along with Jonathan Ross to the actor Andrew Sachs from the radio show which they were both hosting...

The vast majority of the  British public have never forgiven him..

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/cel...Jonathan-Ross-prank-call-to-Andrew-Sachs.html


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

I agree it was a stupid prank, and many will never forgive him but it was some 7 years ago and he has changed a lot since then.


----------



## oldman (Apr 12, 2015)

He is an entertainer. EOS


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

oldman said:


> He is an entertainer. EOS




Yes but using his entertainer status to draw attention to a many inequalities in the world, and inviting us to do something about them!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

merlin said:


> I agree it was a stupid prank, and many will never forgive him but it was some 7 years ago and he has changed a lot since then.



 With all due respect Merlin,, in fact I think that he believes he's even more  gold plated ...I don't think it was a stupid prank. He was a grown man not under the influence by his own admission of any illegal substances,  he abused and insulted an innocent man's grand-daughter for millions of people to hear..he knew exactly what he was doing. ..I truly believe although intelligent in many ways that he's mentally unstable.


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> With all due respect Merlin, I, in fact I think that he believes he's even more  gold plated ...I don't think it was a stupid prank. He was a grown man not under the influence by his own admission of any illegal substances,  he abused and insulted an innocent man's grand-daughter for millions of people to hear..he knew exactly what he was doing. ..I truly believe although intelligent in many ways that he's mentally unstable.



I agree hollydolly but as I said before I am interested in the message not the man, he is doing a lot for publicising the problems of inequality in our society. I am not interested in liking him or his humour, but imo he does talk sense much of the time.


----------



## oldman (Apr 12, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes but using his entertainer status to draw attention to a many inequalities in the world, and inviting us to do something about them!



Seriously? I should follow this man's lead with resolving world problems? As a comedian/entertainer, he has to come up with material that for him is current and resonates with audiences. It is all about entertaining, much like Stern. Even he probably doesn't believe half of the stuff he writes. And if he does; "Oh, Boy!"


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

oldman said:


> Seriously? I should follow this man's lead with resolving world problems? As a comedian/entertainer, he has to come up with material that for him is current and resonates with audiences. It is all about entertaining, much like Stern. Even he probably doesn't believe half of the stuff he writes. And if he does; "Oh, Boy!"



I don't see him as leading anyone or offering solutions, he is simply drawing attention to some of the issues and offering networking to groups who are in a position to possibly bring about change. I don't know Stern so can't comment, need to look him up


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Debby, you obviously like him a lot, but I wish he could 'do his share' quietly.Everything he says ups his profile and publicity is meat and drink to any celebrity.I haven't seen anything about him that I like at all, I find him quite irritating.




When people do things 'quietly', nothing changes.  How many people are quietly going to the Food Bank every week, helping the clients, stocking shelves, etc., and the need for Food Banks continues to grow.  That's what doing things 'quietly' accomplishes.


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> With all due respect Merlin,, in fact I think that he believes he's even more  gold plated ...I don't think it was a stupid prank. He was a grown man not under the influence by his own admission of any illegal substances,  he abused and insulted an innocent man's grand-daughter for millions of people to hear..he knew exactly what he was doing. ..I truly believe although intelligent in many ways that he's mentally unstable.




People often do dumb things when they are using drugs and drinking constantly and Russell Brand has admitted and apologized for that prank several times that I've heard.  So when does forgiveness begin?


[Seriously? I should follow this man's lead with resolving world problems? As a comedian/entertainer, he has to come up with material that for him is current and resonates with audiences. It is all about entertaining, much like Stern. Even he probably doesn't believe half of the stuff he writes. And if he does; "Oh, Boy!"]


Have you ever listened to what he says about how broken the system of world politics is or how we need to take care of one another globally or do you just change the channel the minute you see his face?  Before dismissing someones ideas, you have to actually know what they are.  And when he's talking about those things, it's not a stand up routine or comedy but deadly serious.  Our current government systems result in death by starvation, genocide and disease all around the world even while the rich get richer beyond anyones wildest dreams.  And the rich getting richer is because governments are setting the stage for them to rake it all in.   All of these issues are things he speaks about, the need for change, the need to love one another, the need for peace.....which one of those bothers you?
​


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2015)

Happy to forgive him but I'm not about to adopt him as my personal guru.


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

Well that's your right to not find his persona appealing.  But like Merlin said, it's the message that he shares that is important and if he, a man of means, can influence others in his profession (entertainment) as well as people who might not listen to the serious, oh-so-proper philosopher that you approve of, then there is a place for him.  After all, it's not like he's suggesting ways for the rich to get richer and cut the little guy out of the equation even more is he?


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Happy to forgive him but I'm not about to adopt him as my personal guru.



In fact he says just that "I am not a guru, I am a narcissist and have many faults", but as Debby says he talks sense.



> Our current government systems result in death by starvation, genocide and disease all around the world even while the rich get richer beyond anyones wildest dreams. And the rich getting richer is because governments are setting the stage for them to rake it all in. All of these issues are things he speaks about, the need for change, the need to love one another, the need for peace.....which one of those bothers you?



He is simply pointing out another way of living in a more equal and caring society is possible, if we have the will to change. We don't need more or any guru's we need action for change, starting at a personal level.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2015)

I get that message every Sunday from someone a lot more credible than Russell Brand.
I'm happy to see him following his conscience but he has nothing to teach me that I don't already know.


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I get that message every Sunday from someone a lot more credible than Russell Brand.
> I'm happy to see him following his conscience but he has nothing to teach me that I don't already know.



I don't feel he is teaching at all, we have had more than enough teaching, change if we think its necessary, will only come through our own actions


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I get that message every Sunday from someone a lot more credible than Russell Brand.
> I'm happy to see him following his conscience but he has nothing to teach me that I don't already know.




And how many of the sorts of people who would or are listening to Russell Brand are sitting in the pews beside you?  My guess is none so he is necessary to reach the ones who wouldn't go to your church.  There is a place for every voice providing they are speaking up for compassion, love, sharing, etc.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2015)

Perhaps. I remain unconvinced.
Since I haven't heard RB's preaching I really can't judge.


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Perhaps. I remain unconvinced.
> Since I haven't heard RB's preaching I really can't judge.



I feel this is a problem with most dissenters of Russel Brand, they judge without having listened to his talks, mind you this I feel applies to a lot of us in our judgments of other people, we base our views on what the media choose to tell us.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2015)

Merlin, does he ever talk seriously about these issues ?
My impression is that it is all part of his performances on TV.

I'd appreciate a link that you consider worthy of attention.


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Merlin, does he ever talk seriously about these issues ?
> My impression is that it is all part of his performances on TV.
> 
> I'd appreciate a link that you consider worthy of attention.



Here is a link to his "Trews" channel on Youtube,  http://is.gd/pbsZgz he makes a daily short video about something in the news, they are serious, but remember he is a comedian so that will creep in, and his dress or state of undress upsets some, but his messages are to me clear and all about love and compassion. I would be interested in your opinion.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2015)

I did find one of these myself. 
I can't really see much compassion and love. 
It comes across as a rant, without solutions, and heavy on the scorn.

I must admit I didn't watch the whole lot of it. 
Clearly, I'm not his target demographic, but then I didn't respond to John Lennon either when he decided that he could lecture the world about peace.


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I did find one of these myself.
> I can't really see much compassion and love.
> It comes across as a rant, without solutions, and heavy on the scorn.
> 
> ...



Yes I agree his demographic is mainly young people, and a lot of it is ranting about politics etc., This is one about belief in god http://is.gd/MlDvCL and compassion


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes I agree his demographic is mainly young people, and a lot of it is ranting about politics etc., This is one about belief in god http://is.gd/MlDvCL and compassion




That was spectacular Merlin!  Loved it and thanks so much for sharing.  I think I needed a 'shot of Russell' to shore up my optimism quotient for the day


----------



## oakapple (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry, can't stand him!


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> That was spectacular Merlin!  Loved it and thanks so much for sharing.  I think I needed a 'shot of Russell' to shore up my optimism quotient for the day



Its a pleasure glad to hear someone is positive about him and his message for a change.

If you want an overdose here is 90 minutes of him:rofl1: though you may have seen it before  http://is.gd/OKwJEO


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

merlin said:


> Its a pleasure glad to hear someone is positive about him and his message for a change.
> 
> If you want an overdose here is 90 minutes of him:rofl1: though you may have seen it before  http://is.gd/OKwJEO




I'll take a look later Merlin.  Thanks for that new link.


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> I'll take a look later Merlin.  Thanks for that new link.



I think you will enjoy it Debby the interview is serious though not heavy, and the large audience consists of people of all ages and walks of life, its heart warming to see the energy generated at these events, though ultimately how much change will actually happen is anybody's guess.


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

But at least folks are talking right and that's the first step in any journey.  Somebody has to come up with the outrageous idea, then murmur, murmur, chat, chat, mumble here and there, and finally a further outrageous idea follows and then the next step......  Maybe one day, our grandchildren will be talking about the 'bad old days' when a very few hoarded everything and watched those who hadn't any laid down to die and wars were fought and governments had no oversight.......   Fingers crossed!


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> But at least folks are talking right and that's the first step in any journey.  Somebody has to come up with the outrageous idea, then murmur, murmur, chat, chat, mumble here and there, and finally a further outrageous idea follows and then the next step......  Maybe one day, our grandchildren will be talking about the 'bad old days' when a very few hoarded everything and watched those who hadn't any laid down to die and wars were fought and governments had no oversight.......   Fingers crossed!



Yes I agree, I am always optimistic, and I believe the time is ripe for change, though I notice personally I am doing very little to bring it about. I find it very difficult when I am so comfortable, to put energy into changing the status quo.  :blue:


----------



## Debby (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm about 20 minutes into the video and so far, it's good and all that he has said won't get any argument from me!

As far as putting energy into changing the status quo, well, I've thought and wondered about myself in that regard as well.  Here is what I've come up with for what it's worth:  I am who I am, born to this life with certain gifts and certain 'weaknesses'.  One of my weaknesses is that I'm horribly introverted.......so I'm not likely to be the one who is going to carry protest signs or physically confront a rotten politician or run for office.  On the other hand, one of my strengths is that I read and think outside the box, I write fairly well and when I get focussed on something I happily research it to death.  The question is, do I berate myself because I am stuck with my weaknesses or do I use my strengths to bring issues to the attention of those who need to hear them?

We all need to quit looking at what other people are doing about the causes we feel strongly about and feeling like they are doing so much more than we are and instead, think about how our individual strengths can be used to further that cause.  And no effort is too small.  One small step is only one small step in a million mile journey, but if that one small step doesn't happen, the journey comes to a grinding halt.  Every step is important no matter the 'length of the stride'.

The fact that you can listen to someone who is reaching a multitude of young(er) people who by the way, will in some cases be the future politicians and leaders, and whom (who?) espouses a more global loving compassion and overall fairness, and then are willing to share those same ideas is one of those 'steps'.  The only thing I would say to you is to do it with enthusiasm and joy.  Even the finest automobile can be stopped in it's tracks if all of it's parts, both large and small, aren't there.    We had a Volkswagon Golf that wouldn't start and I finally had to have it towed to the nearest Volkswagon dealership.  You know why it wouldn't start?  Because a tail light bulb had burnt out.  My example to you of how even the seemingly smallest and most insignificant part can stop everything, or keep things rolling - therefore you are needed and a blessing to the future of a peaceful world.   In other words Merlin, hang in there and don't stop what you're doing.


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> I'm about 20 minutes into the video and so far, it's good and all that he has said won't get any argument from me!
> 
> As far as putting energy into changing the status quo, well, I've thought and wondered about myself in that regard as well.  Here is what I've come up with for what it's worth:  I am who I am, born to this life with certain gifts and certain 'weaknesses'.  One of my weaknesses is that I'm horribly introverted.......so I'm not likely to be the one who is going to carry protest signs or physically confront a rotten politician or run for office.  On the other hand, one of my strengths is that I read and think outside the box, I write fairly well and when I get focussed on something I happily research it to death.  The question is, do I berate myself because I am stuck with my weaknesses or do I use my strengths to bring issues to the attention of those who need to hear them?
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Debby, its very supportive, I do accept my perceived weaknesses more and more as I age. I never regarded myself as a good father for instance, but my daughters have always told me that I was (am) so I have grown to accept it. I will continue to promote Russel's message (not him) against all the negative energy which is directed towards him. He does address this personal criticism very well in the interview.

I hope you enjoy the rest of the video.


----------



## merlin (Apr 12, 2015)

Another interesting video from the David Lynch Foundation where Russell talks about meditation and his book with Bob Roth  http://is.gd/fzKVCn


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2015)

Merlin, I did watch the first link and after an initial bit of non sequiteur response to Stephen Fry he did get to a point that was worth while.
I have to admit that he seemed very sincere but I can't help thinking that he might be a bit bipolar and operating in the up phase.

Fry always seems to be in the down phase. Myself? I'm much more at peace somewhere in the middle.


----------



## merlin (Apr 13, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Merlin, I did watch the first link and after an initial bit of non sequiteur response to Stephen Fry he did get to a point that was worth while.
> I have to admit that he seemed very sincere but I can't help thinking that he might be a bit bipolar and operating in the up phase.
> 
> Fry always seems to be in the down phase. Myself? I'm much more at peace somewhere in the middle.



Yes Dame Warrigal you are right, Russell Brand has been diagnosed with ADHD and bipolar, to me he always seems to be generally in the up phase, certainly on his daily youtube videos. He was also sexually abused as a child and developed bulimia, so I guess he wrestles with a lot of demons, but never the less to me his message is clear and much needed in our troubled times I feel.

If you watch the TM meditation video,  http://is.gd/fzKVCn you see a much calmer more introspective side of him.

Like you I am generally at peace in the middle, though according to a Stephen Fry documentary on bipolar, most people that have it would not want to cured, if they could simply push a button. I guess the highs like some drugs somehow compensate for the lows.


----------

